# September Bow Kill



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

Killed this guy in September in New Mexico. Scored 355 P&Y 364 4/8 SCI
Called him in while working 5 other bulls & made 50yd shot. I'd rather be lucky than good any day!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Outstanding trophy


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Awesome, Congrats


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

AirbornXpress said:


> Awesome, Congrats


X2....Congrats!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job that's a good bull! 50 yards is 20 yards out of my comfort zone.

TH


----------



## selliott (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice Bull!!


----------



## Porkchop12 (Feb 23, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Beautiful trophy for sure.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Really Good Bull !


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on the great looking Bull!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work.... I missed years ago... I thought he was 50 and he was like 35. LOL. 

good shot


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

I did the same thing two years ago Tobin. I thought he was at 50yds but he was at 40yds. I watched the arrow fly about 1/2" over the top of his back.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice bull monster*

nice bull and good shot. 50 yards is a long shot, but is very doable with practice. i practice at 40 and 45 yards a lot. and a range finder should be used to assure no wounded deer. notice on most deer hunting shows, the experts have learned the hard way to use a range finder, or simply will not chance it. i've watched Lee, from The Crush make 50 yard shots only after ranging them. again nice bull. :texasflag


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

I did use a rangefinder. I have more respect for a majestic animal like an elk to not use one. Practice and ethics is the key to being a good archery hunter.


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Outstanding Bull! Congratulations on a hunt I'm sure you will never forger. 
If you don't mind, what broadhead did you use?


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

I use the G5 Montec 125gr. I have used this broadhead ever since they came out. I don't like mechanical heads for elk. I know people use them but I think a cut on contact fixed blade head is better for big game like elk.


----------



## Weminuche (Jul 16, 2019)

Great bull. Canâ€™t wait for September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

